# Olentangy Gene Therapy



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Before I went offline i was talking to a lady on GW about her new buck Olentangy Gene Therapy. I had mentioned to her that i had recently aquoired a daughter and great grand daughter of his. If you are that lady could you please let me know (she may not even be here but its worth a shot)
I have pictures of both i would love for you to see!
Thanks in advance
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Was it chrystanc? I think that's how you spell her user name..... I'm not sure if she is on here or not.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Im not sure what her screen name is. I know she baught a lavender colored buck named olentangy gene therapy. He must be seven or eight now. She lives in or near Ohio. I sent her pictures of chrome as a kid. I have pictures i would love to show her of chrome that were taking about two months ago. 
thanks
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not sure, I think chrystanc lives in WI or MN so that's no help. sorry


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Sarah,

I think your right. I think that username and I see an Alpine mug staring back at me as her avatar(cute one BTW!). I am pretty sure she is the one that owns that buck now.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

hi beth if you don't find her on here you can always try alpine talk to see if she goes there. if you don't get alpine talk i would be happy to post for you


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks, I posted it on alpine talk, but for some reason my computer keeps sending out blank emails. If you could post for that would be absolutly awsome. i'd really appreciate it.
Thanks
beth


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i sure will. do you mind if i just copy & paste your post on here?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

thats fine. thanks fritzie


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

o.k. beth i just posted it to alpine talk.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

beth i was just reading over on goat talk & found this so thought of you hope it helps

I'm just starting out my goat venture and am slowly putting together a nice small Alpine herd. I should have kids for sale in 2008, and also will be offering stud service to my buck *B Olentangy Gene Therapy whom is proven and has many nice sons/daughters around the country . We are located in extrem northwest WI. Thanks !

[email protected]


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

i have to just say that i have followed this thread because the title first had me think some new THERAPY had been developed, or there was one called 'olentangy'. :lol: :roll: 
so there you have it, a nobel prize probably will follow......
looks like you may have found him!!! yea!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

If that is who I think it is, she's on another chat forum I"m on. Did you want me to PM her and see?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

that would be great sara! i would realy like to talk to her. I had been sending her emails back and forth on goat web, but when i moved and the forum went down we lost touch. I had sent her a pictures of a therapy daughter asa kid and she was totally impressed. Little did i know i was going to get to bring that "kid" home soon. I have chrome and she is nearly seven now but im sure she would love to see her in milk.

beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok I just PM'ed her, she's on everyday, I'll let you know!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks so much! i look forward to hearing from her

by the way, i have a goat named sera, spelled different pronounced the same. sera is short for seranade, probably my favorite kid from this year. definatly a lap goat, she knows her name and comes when called. she is definalty the most personable goat from this year.

beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I PM'ed you :wink:


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi guys !!! It is me (chrystynac on GW ) the owner of GT :+) I do belive my friend just sent those pics of your two girls today - and i must say, wow ! I'm in love with the little girl, and Chrome looks great for an aged doe - GT is 8.5 yrs old, and he looks great as well ! Still doing great at his job too ! and still acts quite young at time !

I'm looking to add another Alpine doe/doeling this next spring, so if anybody has any lines on some in the MN/WI area that would be great ! 

Good looking girls there ! 

goathappy - thats my sweet daisy in my avatar from GW - i'm in love with her, and she gave me the prettiest doeling ever this year - gosh i love my goats :+) 

I'd still love to keep in touch with you about GT's daughter and grand daughter - they are so good looking - how do they do in the show ring ? Thanks a million !


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

It was Jacque asking about your avatar but yeah she is pretty!  lol


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

sadly i can't see your aviator . 
Chrome was shown once this year she was first in her class with first udder. the judge had several nice things to say about her. I havea daughter and a son from her as well. her buck kid is very very flashy and well put together. the doe kid is a bit small but nice, she was not shown this year as she was an early july kid. JuJu who is the milking yearling and the grand daughter to chrome, was fourth with third udder her only time out this year ina huge class of milking yearlings. I was so pleased, she was probably one of the smallest does but thats ok. she has a lot of growing ahead of her. i have pictures of chromes doe kid tanzy on my website.


beth


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

we must have posted about the same time. Chrome sure looks a lot like her daddy. She has his head and over all body type. watching her walk around the field she looks a lot like him.
beth


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

what a very handsome boy he is.


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh i'll have to check out your website !!! Sorry about the avatar mix up :lol: I don't have Daisy on my avatar on GS - as i don't know how to put it there  

GT sure does walk around the pasture like a king - thats for sure. I've noticed too, that he has this walk unlike my others, like a "i'm the king stroll " ! 

I just love the pics i got - Thanks a bunch !!! Thats great that Chrome did so well - and at 7 ! I'm wondering how long GT will last, and it's great to hear how well his daughters are doing as aged does - and look at her udder still !


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

oh i think with the right care you will have him around for a few more years. he looks like he is in good condition. his pasturns and feet and knees look great. His body weight looks good and his coat looks healthy. I think he looks better then chrome does. But chrome i think had a bad kidding sometine in her life, when she walks she throws one of her hips out a little and she toes in, i think due to lack of feet trimming rather then comfirmation.


beth


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

so was reading through this post again and noticed that you said you may be in the market for another do or doe kid. I don't know what your price range is or if you're willing to ship a kid. But im suggesting the munchin'hill herd. My last two bucks have been from them, and im very pleased with the improvements. Im planning on purchasing a doe kid to start a french line in 09 from them. They have a buck named rushkin that is absolutly outstanding. 

beth


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

GT was missing hair, and had VERY bad feet when i got him, but his feet are coming around, and his hair looks good, so i'm hopeing he will be around for a while - we love the guy :+) Now if my vet will call me back about his teeth so we can fix that we would be set - for now anyways :+)

I'll have to check out the munchin'hill herd - where are they located ? Do they have a website ? Thanks !


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds like chrome, she wasn;t missing hair, hers felt like a brissle pad, it was curly and just nasty feeling. I started brushing her everyday, was able to pull out handfuls of hair. Her feet were in bad condition as well. But she is much happier now.

Yes munchin hill has a website. munchinhill.com
They have some really nice does. Kickoff Peek a boo and annie are my personal favorites.


beth


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Munchinhill.com is their site.
I think GT looks great for a buck of his age. Im surious to see what the vet has to say about his teeth.


beth


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll let you know what the vet says/does - and i'll check out that website. Thanks !!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

has the vet been out yet?
beth


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

so glad you two found one another at last!! and GT is one handsome dude, whatever his age. even in the photo i can easily imagine him walking around like a king....he has that presence about him.
good luck to both of you, and may chrome and GT outlive all expectations.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks so much. Im hoping so. Though i havn't had chrome long i have already found it time to find her a new home. I just have too many, i would like my numbers to be at twelve including bucks. and to keep a few kids i have to sell some milkers. I have a lady coming over wednesday to look at chrome and cally. Im hoping she takes them as she lives right down the street has goat knowledge and i can go see them whenever i want to.



beth


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh sparks879 - if only i was closer i'd take those girls in a heartbeat ! The vet was out - i posted about it in my other post in the care section. Thanks !


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh i wish you could.I know you would give them a great home.Im really sorry to have to let them both go. But i j ust don't have the room or the energy to put into a bunch of extra goats.I do show and i have to maintain a small herd.



beth


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

oy!
If I hadn't lost the link to this site I would have posted on here sooner! :lol: 
I am Chrystyna's friend, who sold her a few does and gave her those pics of GTs daughter.

*sniffle*... I still miss Daisy- Chrystyna is the best owner Daisy could ever have tho!!!


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

Awwww Thanks gnomes'n'goats !!!


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

MiddleRiver said:


> Oh sparks879 - if only i was closer i'd take those girls in a heartbeat !


Ditto that! It's a shame I'm all the way down here in KY!

Kristen


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

is there a way either of you could arrange transport? I have a few for sale. Group discounts available
its looks like im going to be moving yet again i may have to sell everyone. 
beth


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

oh my what a bummer that would be :+( I can't afford a professional transport - i've looked into that before - way too much. But if any body you know ( or any GS members :+) are coming to WI and wouldn't mind transporting let me know ! Good luck, i hope you don't have to sell them all :+(


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I hope I don;t either, but i want to go back to school and i donlt want the goats suffering because of it. I wish there was a way i could lease them out to someone in the area, and then get my original girls back in a couple of years.
beth


----------

